
Hodlers, Consider This - dickclucas
https://nogradient.com/#10
======
nerdponx
I wish I could upvote this twice for being a plain HTML page.

~~~
dickclucas
A lost art I'm trying to bring back. It's crazy how fast webpages load without
all the extra stuff. I'm just trying to serve it up raw.

~~~
nerdponx
Indeed.

I'd love to go "plain", but I use MathJax on my personal blog for math
formatting. MathML isn't an option because AFAIK Firefox is the only major
browser supporting it.

Are there reasonable non-JS math typesetting solutions out there? Ideally I'd
love my site to be 1) super fast to load and super light on resources, and 2)
compatible with text-mode browsers and screen readers.

~~~
dickclucas
What's your personal blog? I'd love to take a look. Also, what you can do, is
link out to separate pages that included the math formatting stuff. So you can
have a pure HTML page, and link out to MathML specific pages. This probably
wouldn't be worth it, just throwing it out there.

